# Pinarello FP Due



## R_Lough (Jul 20, 2012)

I am planning to upgrade from my 2010 GT Series 3. I am looking at the cannondale synapse 5, Specialized Roubaix, or Pinarello fp due. I am leaning towards the pinarello because I can get the rival build for less than the 105 in the other 2. I have a local trek dealer, but I'm less than impressed with trek prices. There are no other dealers within an hour (other than another trek dealer).

Any advice would be great.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As long as the fit your anatomy and suite your intended uses, all fine choices. 

Standard advice follows... if you haven't yet done so, visit the LBS's, get sized/ fitted and head out on the roads for test rides. If possible, get tire pressures equalized (for a fair comparison of ride quality) and do back to back testing, because perceptions fade rather quickly - at least IME.

If warranty terms are important to you, you may want to check into the Pinarello's. I believe it's 3 years (2 if unregistered), but you may want to double check that. C'dale and Specialized are both limited lifetime.

Just curious why there are no race (as opposed to relaxed/ endurance) bikes on your list.

EDIT: After checking the website, the Pinarello appears to have race geo.


----------



## R_Lough (Jul 20, 2012)

I have an aluminum GT Series 3. I was really leaning towards the cdale caad10 4, but the lure of carbon keeps calling. Most of my rides are solo, 17-19 mph, for 1-2 hrs. I would love to race, but don't want to throw money at that all day long.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

R_Lough said:


> I have an aluminum GT Series 3. I was really leaning towards the cdale caad10 4, but the lure of carbon keeps calling. Most of my rides are solo, 17-19 mph, for 1-2 hrs. I would love to race, but don't want to throw money at that all day long.


Once the word "race" appears, the adage "don't race what you can't replace" comes to mind, so keep the GT for those race days. CF is too costly to repair/ replace.

FWIW, my preferences for recreational riding are CF and steel (in that order), so no argument from me on your CF choices.

Have you test ridden any? If not, that's the place to start. And if you're open to some other choices, Giant Defy, Specialized Tarmac (they have a sale ending 4/22) and C'dales SuperSix, but there are others.


----------



## R_Lough (Jul 20, 2012)

If the race bug bites I'll just do a caad 10 105. As for test rides, the closest shops are 2 hours away. I know I should take the time and ride them all. I'm going to try my luck with comp cyclist. Free shipping. I'll update when I pull the trigger and once it's been ridden.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

R_Lough said:


> If the race bug bites I'll just do a caad 10 105. As for test rides, the closest shops are 2 hours away. I know I should take the time and ride them all. I'm going to try my luck with comp cyclist. Free shipping. I'll update when I pull the trigger and once it's been ridden.


If your GT fits well, you can use its geo as a baseline for comparison when choosing a size in the Pina. Still not as good as buying through an LBS (IMO), but better than flying blind buying a first bike. 

Good luck, whatever you decide. And yes, I (and I'm sure others following along) would be interested in reading an update.


----------



## R_Lough (Jul 20, 2012)

Going with the 55cm red/black. Here goes something.
View attachment 279322


----------



## R_Lough (Jul 20, 2012)

Disregard the 12 month finance and other info. Just the best pic I have available.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

R_Lough said:


> Disregard the 12 month finance and other info. Just the best pic I have available.


Nice looking bike. Just be sure to get sizing right (ETT and HTL matter most) or you'll be stuck paying return shipping.


----------



## R_Lough (Jul 20, 2012)

View attachment 282621


----------

